# What kind of realistic changes do you want to see for next season?



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

Trades?


Any improvements from our players?


Ciaching staff maybe?


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

I hope we will go to traditional lineup next season. I don't get this strategy to surround Dwight with 4 shooters, 3 is not enough??? Why not to get a PF with good midrange jumper? They want to duplicate Spurs style, but T. Duncan always had a reliable PF-C, not to mention a great guards combination.
I also think we should trade Lewis or Turk, it is almost impossible to trade Rashard due to his contract, but Turk has some value and good contract...By trading him we can get some valuable pieces.
Then we should try to get a veteran player using our MLE.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

while turk's value is the highest that it will be, it was his ability to get to the hoop that made him so effective this year. but let's say we did trade him, who could we realistically trade him for (and most likely to the west)? not many options.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Trade #22 & Redick to move up


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

#22 and Redick to move up would be great. Grab someone like Darrell Arthur to play next to Howard. 

Look for an answer at the 2, and send Hedo to the bench. Rashard needs to play the 3. Maybe look for a back-up play-making point guard.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

What about either Budinger or CDR?


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Get Elton Brand


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

The Magic can't trade their pick this year because they traded their pick last year. You can't trade picks in back to back years. Also IMO the Magic need to go ahead and move Hedo, plus either Bogans or Reddick for a top SG. A re-signed Maggette or Ellis would be perfect IMO. Then go out and use the MLE on a PF. Draft a SF and try to get a decent vet for the VE. Re-sign Evans and Dooling.

2008-2009 Magic roster:

PG Nelson, Dooling, Williams (VE)
SG Maggette, Evans
SF Lewis, Bogans, Rookie
PF MLE player, Cook, Fran
C Howard, Battie, Gortat

A better balanced starting lineup, plus more depth.


----------



## MagicFan3 (May 12, 2008)

Tell Redick to GTFO, re-sign Evans and Dooling, convince Foyle to opt out, draft CDR, sign a decent backup PF.

PG - Nelson / Dooling / [LLE - Armstrong?]
SG - Turkoglu / Evans / Bogans
SF - Lewis / Douglas-Roberts
PF - Battie / [MLE] / [Vazquez? doubt it.]
C - Howard / Gortat


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I think you can trade first round picks in back to back years. You just can't do it in the same year.

For example, you can't package your 2008 and 2009 first round picks together. But if you trade your 2008 pick in 2008, and then in 2009 you trade that pick, then that is allowed.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

deanwoof said:


> while turk's value is the highest that it will be, it was his ability to get to the hoop that made him so effective this year. but let's say we did trade him, who could we realistically trade him for (and most likely to the west)? not many options.


Several teams do come to mind...

Golden State: Stephen Jackson
Sacramento: Anyone but Kevin Martin (meaning Artest, Salmons, Garcia)
Dallas: Josh Howard or Jason Terry
Phoenix: Leandro Barbosa

I think it would be very worth Orlando's while to pursue Barbosa from the Suns. With Grant Hill aging, the Suns are in need of a young SF and Turkoglu would fit their team perfectly. Maybe a trade like Barbosa and Alando Tucker for Turkoglu and J.J. Redick would work.

Orlando could start Barbosa next to Nelson or subsequently deal Nelson elsewhere (maybe to Sacramento for one of those SGs), and the Suns would look to FA to fill their backup PG void (Arroyo, Lue, Duhon, Gibson are all available).


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Monta Ellis is not good for us, because our backcourt would be too small.
Maggette is not bad, but he won't come cheap, plus he is missing too many games due to different injuries.
I hope we can get Jamison for MLE, it is more realistic than thinking about Brand or Maggette...
What about Artest? yes he is SF too, but he can guard 2 and 4 better than Rashard and Turk...


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Forgot about Duhon, I would love to have him instead of Dooling and Arroyo...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

seifer0406 said:


> I think you can trade first round picks in back to back years. You just can't do it in the same year.
> 
> For example, you can't package your 2008 and 2009 first round picks together. But if you trade your 2008 pick in 2008, and then in 2009 you trade that pick, then that is allowed.


I don't think you can do that either. Teams that I've seen just work around that rule by picking for that team and then trading their rights to them.


----------



## BDB (Dec 19, 2006)

Go after David Lee he's a free agent and the new coach doesn't like him.
He went to Florida and would be playing for a young playoff team making it easier to negotiate his signing.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

we need a scrapper like david lee and haslem. i'd go haslem over lee only because he has a decent 15-20 footer.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

I think you can trade your first round pick in back to back years, you just have to trade the second one after the first draft. For example, you if you've traded your 2008 first rounder you can't trade the 2009 one until after the 2008 draft. Basically, at no point in time can you be without a first rounder in the next two drafts.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Is David Lee a free agent? he can be a really nice addition, but most propably won't agree for MLE...


----------



## jman23 (Aug 13, 2007)

for starters sign gilbert arenas,him and dwight would be sick!!!


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

let's then sign Josh Smith and Elton Brand as well...


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

^Oh, and dont forget about Monte Ellis......

Our Starting Lineup:

Arenas
Monta
Lewis
Brand 
Dwight

With J Smith, Meer, and Turk comin off da bench. :worship:


----------



## jman23 (Aug 13, 2007)

Blue Magic said:


> ^Oh, and dont forget about Monte Ellis......
> 
> Our Starting Lineup:
> 
> ...


OMG!!! TOOO!!!!!! SICK!!!!! 10YR DYNASTY IN THE MAKING!!!!!!!!!!!!:smoothcriminal::yay:eace::biggrin:


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

lol. 

On the real tho, anything significant that we do will probably be on draft day. Of course we're gonna bring in a FA with the MLE, LLE, and whatnot, but in terms of any significant trades we make(like moving Hedo, JJ, or Bo),i think it would be best if we used them to try n move up in the draft. 

Im hearing that NY(#6) and Portland(#13) both need a quality SF and are willing to deal their picks in order to improve or clear cap space. If we dont deal Hedo, i think we may just try and package JJ + Bogans for whatever picks(or quality player) we could get. I'm all for trying to get Haslem too, but only at the right price. He is good, but we dont need give too much for him when we can get someone like Hendrix in the 2nd rnd of the draft. I have a feeling Otis has a plan tho. Hopefully he's already got somethin good worked up under his sleeve...


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

jj redick is not going to a lottery team as he has no value. onto a winning team yes. so realistically for us, redick will get us MAYBE a veteran or a future 1st from a team that's already good right now IMO. 

moving turk would be a huge mistake unless we get offered a deal that we just cannot refuse.


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

Im down with lee or Haslem. Id probably pick haslem because he can pop that 15 footer.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

deanwoof said:


> jj redick is not going to a lottery team as he has no value. onto a winning team yes. so realistically for us, redick will get us MAYBE a veteran or a future 1st from a team that's already good right now IMO.
> 
> moving turk would be a huge mistake unless we get offered a deal that we just cannot refuse.


Yeah, i know. Maybe i just didn't say it clearly. Redick or Bogans will probly only get us a 2nd rounder at best, allowing us to potentially grab a guy like Hendrix. Only way we would be able to get into the lottery tho is by dealing Turk, and that is the only scenerio that I see us potentially trading him where I wouldn't be too mad about it...... If we can get into the lotto, we can try and get Eric Gordon(SG for the future) or maybe a big like Jordan, Speights, or Arthur(to pair next to Howard). Then @ #22, we grab somebody in the opposite position we went with earlier(CD-R, Rush, Lopez, Hibbert, may all be available). If Hedo doesn't get moved on draft day tho, then it is probably highly unlikely that we will move him at all, which is also fine.....I just hope that Otis has a plan tho..


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

i hope otis has a plan too, but the magic fan in me doesn't think he does. he will blunder the draft pick again. it is just that we have no valuable trade assets except for Turk. Redick? Vasquez? Bogans? Evans? Cook? Foyle? Ugh that reeks. I actually like how Evans performed last year. 

I find it quite intriguing that of the PGs drafted in 2004 only Nelson, West and Vujacic were in the Playoffs while Gordon, Harris and Telfair, who were the higher picks, got early vacations. 

If Brandon Rush is available I think we should pick him up as he is a athletic freak and can run the floor. He could replace Evans and Dooling if both happen to cut ties with the team. As much as I hate Jarret Jack, he could probably be had for JJ Redick if we really needed a solid PG off the bench who plays aggressively and gives 100% every game.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Jarret Jack would be great addition, he is much better PG than Dooling...

If we somehow get a SG through draft or trade, then what do you think about trying to sign R. Turiaf?


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Is he a FA?? If he can be had for cheap then im all for it. He can get real physical down low and be a defensive presence next to Dwight. I dont know about his offense but i know he is another one of those hustle guys that every team seems to be getting these days.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

i think turiaf would only be effective in limited minutes and LA is perfect for his situation. how'd that anderson varajao trade work out for us?


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Varejao has pretty big contract, plus he is sort of limited offensively...

Can we get Hinrich for Nelson and Reddick? Hinrich would be perfect for us, he is much bigger than Jameer, better shooter and great defender...but I don't think Bulls would be interested


----------



## Duck (Jan 30, 2006)

I think you guys are forgetting we had a 52-win year. Bad teams make drastic changes during the offseason. Good teams tweak. I can't believe all this talk I'm hearing about trading Hedo Turkoglu when our offense was ran around him last year. He's such a great value-player. I don't get why people think Keyon Dooling is expendable either. He has a rare skill set and fills a need for this team. The Magic need to stay pat with their current roster (dump Arroyo, Evans), sign the BPA in FA at the MLE, draft the BPA at #22. This team really needs a scorer off the bench, but the Magic are pretty set when it comes to their core.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

I think this team needs a SG desperately. Can't be a smallish one, either.. because Nelson is already undersized.


----------

